# Restoring Wide White Walls on Vintage Tires



## Juxtaposed Machines (Feb 22, 2014)

Thought everyone might find this interesting.  Recently I finally found a nice pair of US Royal Chain tires for the '48 Monark I am restoring.  As one would expect, the white walls were very yellow almost brown.  I used the typical SOS pad, I tried Wesley's White Wall Bleach, and every product in between and it hardly changed them at all.  Then I remembered that a friend of mine told me about a product that worked great on the white walls of his vintage Buick.  He said that no matter how discolored they were, this product would turn them white.  The product is made by a company called PPC (ppcbest.com) and the product is called Crud Remover.  I called them up and talked to the tech.  He told me that if they were true white walls this product would work.  He explained that the discoloring was actually dead rubber and if I would spray Crud Remover on them, let it sit, and scrub it, it would turn them white again.  Of course I was skeptical, but was willing to give it a try.  WOW was I amazed.  I have attached pictures to share the results.  It litterally ate all of that discoloring off of the tires.  Hopefully everyone will find this as useful as I did.

The Before










Product Sprayed on Tire








Scrubbed with a Brush









After the Tire has been Hosed Off... BAM!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 22, 2014)

Holy uhm....poop¡!!!!!!!   Where do I buy it? From them?.. How much???


----------



## Juxtaposed Machines (Feb 22, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Holy uhm....poop¡!!!!!!!   Where do I buy it? From them?.. How much???




Yep.  Directly from them.  I think it was $12 a bottle plus shipping.  Apparently if you can find a Pilot truck stop near you, this product is sold there.  It is amazing.


----------



## Djshakes (Feb 22, 2014)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ppc.com

Go here Jason!!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 22, 2014)

Djshakes said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ppc.com
> 
> Go here Jason!!!!




Cute... .... So savvy with the computer we are


----------

